# Taste of the Wild cat food



## burningheart9046 (Dec 3, 2009)

I went in today to buy catfood but they didn't have the royal canin I usually buy.

I spoke to the owner and he pointed me to this food http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/pr ... e_formula/

I bought it and went to another store to buy what Skeeter has been eating so I could mix them together, but before I do I was wondering what you guys might think of the new food.



> Protein: 42% Fat: 18%
> Calories: 3,745 kcal/kg (390 kcal/cup)
> 
> Ingredients
> Chicken meal, peas, sweet potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potato protein, roasted venison, smoked salmon, natural flavor, ocean fish meal, methionine, potassium chloride, taurine, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin (vitamin B2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i think that the protein is a little to high but if your mixing it then maybe? i dont know im not really an expert on food


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I think both protein and fat might be a little too high? I'm new in the hedgehog world, but I think the fat content should be no more than 15% for a hedgie that doesn't need to gain weight (but again, because you're probably going to mix it, it might be ok.)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Ingredients are great but protein is way too high. You can't feed that to your hedgie :/


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i agree: protein is too high.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Why would high protein be a bad thing?


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

CoxMD said:


> Why would high protein be a bad thing?


I believe it's because it damages their liver.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sarahg said:


> CoxMD said:
> 
> 
> > Why would high protein be a bad thing?
> ...


Sarahg is right, on the long run it will cause liver problems. Try to stick to around 30% protein ^-^


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Somebody else just posted about having this exact problem

Here's the thread

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6973


----------



## burningheart9046 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank God there are so many knowledgeable people in one place. I'll return the food tomorrow and look into getting a different food to mix in. I've been trying various foods but he doesn't seem to like much besides what he's been getting and what he's been getting is also quite high in protein but it's on this list in green http://hedgehogcentral.com/CatFoodChart6.html (Royal Canin Feline Health Nutrition Indoor Light 40) Green are the good ones right?

He seems to be doing fine on it for now but I will keep trying other foods until I find one he likes.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

burningheart9046 said:


> Thank God there are so many knowledgeable people in one place. I'll return the food tomorrow and look into getting a different food to mix in. I've been trying various foods but he doesn't seem to like much besides what he's been getting and what he's been getting is also quite high in protein but it's on this list in green http://hedgehogcentral.com/CatFoodChart6.html (Royal Canin Feline Health Nutrition Indoor Light 40) Green are the good ones right?
> 
> He seems to be doing fine on it for now but I will keep trying other foods until I find one he likes.


I would only feed that in a mix. I actually have that in Kashi's mix right now  He is on Royal Canin Indoor and Royal Canin Indoor Light and Natural Balance Ultra (from kitten to adult). I'm slowly weaning him off Royal Canin because it is ok food, but not the best... I only fed it to him because that's what my cats were eating, but we're switching them all to a holistic diet


----------

